# Vestire gli ignudi



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Novembre 2008)

Stanno pubblicando in edicola messe in scena dei drammi di Pirandello.
Ora è uscito Vestire gli ignudi.
Lo consiglio a tutti.


----------



## Old Confù (23 Novembre 2008)

A me di Pirandello piace molto _A birritta che ciancianeddi_!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> A me di Pirandello piace molto _A birritta che ciancianeddi_!!!


----------



## Old Confù (23 Novembre 2008)

???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> ???


 Cosa vuol dire  A birritta che ciancianeddi!!!


----------



## Old Confù (23 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire  A birritta che ciancianeddi!!!


_Il berretto coi sonagli..._

Fa parte delle opere di teatro dialettali di Pirandello...

è un  dramma, sul tradimento,visto che siamo in tema, in cui il protagonista sostiene che si è effettivamente traditi solo quando la cosa diventa palese alla gente, insomma di per sè, se dall'esterno non gli si attribuisce questa valenza, il tradimento nn sussiste...

è un ribadire che i panni sporchi si lavano in casa...e che se la notizia si sparge per vendetta o per confidenza, automaticamente, la gente riconosce le corna e queste diventano una sorta di berretto coi sonagli sulla testa del tradito!!!

Comunque sono diverse le opere teatrli interessanti del buon Luigi!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> _Il berretto coi sonagli..._
> 
> Fa parte delle opere di teatro dialettali di Pirandello...
> 
> ...


 La conosco in italiano


----------



## Old Confù (23 Novembre 2008)

La vicenda ha luogo in una cittadina siciliana, e la scena iniziale vede la signora Beatrice Fiorìca nel salotto della propria casa, che in presenza della sua vecchia serva Fana e della Saracena, piange seduta sul divano.
La donna è  disperata, poichè ha appena saputo dalla Saracena che il marito, un banchiere privato, la tradisce con Nina, giovane moglie di un dipendente, lo scrivano Ciampa, che occupa un appartamentino attiguo e comunicante col Banco.
Beatrice allora concepisce un piano per vendicarsi e  far scoppiare lo scandalo.
Il piano è ingegnoso: ella, dopo aver provveduto ad allontanare Ciampa, inviandolo a Palermo con il pretesto di una commissione (riscattare un paio d’orecchini e un braccialetto impegnati di nascosto al marito per poter prestare del denaro al fratello, Fifì La Bella), farà trovare campo libero al marito, di ritorno la sera da Catania, per appartarsi con l’amante. La polizia, preavvertita, facendo irruzione nell'appartamentino, potrà sorprendere i due amanti in flagrante adulterio.
La signora Beatrice manda quindi a chiamare il delegato di polizia Spanò, uomo di fiducia della sua famiglia, dalla sua vecchia serva per esporgli il piano. Egli però esita nell’accettare una denuncia compromettente per l'onorabilità del cavalier Fiorica, persona stimata e influente in città, ma alla fine cede alle pressanti insistenze della signora.
La donna fa quindi chiamare Ciampa dalla Saracena, per affidargli la commissione; l’uomo, sospettando un intrigo, tenta di sottrarsi dall'incarico e cerca di convincere la signora a parlare con lui senza "infingimenti".
Ciampa, scrivano e intellettuale, ha elaborato una personale teoria dell'agire sociale, che espone alla signora Fiorìca: _«Deve sapere che abbiamo tutti come tre corde d'orologio in testa. La seria, la civile, la pazza. Soprattutto, dovendo vivere in società, ci serve la civile; per cui ci sta qua, in mezzo alla fronte. - Ci mangeremmo tutti, signora mia, l'un l'altro, come tanti cani arrabbiati. - Non si può. E che faccio allora? Do una giratina così alla corda civile. Ma può venire il momento che le acque si intorbidano. E allora... allora io cerco, prima, di girare qua la corda seria, per chiarire, per rimettere le cose a posto, dare le mie ragioni, dire quattro e quattr'otto, senza tante storie, quello che devo. Che se poi non mi riesce in nessun modo, sferro, signora, la corda pazza, perdo la vista degli occhi e non so più quello che faccio! »._
Ma Beatrice è determinata a vendicarsi del marito, e non si lascia convincere a girare la corda seria per rimettere le cose a posto, ed è convinta che Ciampa sia consenziente alla tresca.
Lo scrivano prima di partire, tenta ancora invano di disinnescare il progetto insensato della padrona.
Nel secondo atto scatta la trappola.
Nina Ciampa e il cavalier Fiorìca vengono sorpresi l'una con un decolté eccessivo, giustificato dalla stagione calda, e l'altro in "maniche di camicia – decentissimo", sul punto di lavarsi le mani.
I due vengono tuttavia arrestati dal collega del delegato, il calabrese Logatto, l'una per il decolté, seppure esibito in casa, l'altro per resistenza, anche se la flagranza effettiva non c’era; il verbale è quindi negativo e il cavaliere, assicura il delegato Spanò, sarà prontamente rilasciato.
Dal momento che il marito è stato in qualche modo punito, la signora Fiorìca è ora soddisfatta.
Non ha considerato però la reazione di Ciampa, che piomba stravolto di ritorno dal suo viaggio nel suo salotto, per rivendicare la sua condizione dolente di uomo non più giovane, innamorato della moglie, che ha dovuto sottomettersi fino al punto di dividersi l’amore della moglie con un altro uomo.
Lo scrivano assicura che, se prima dello scandalo avesse potuto parlare francamente con la signora Beatrice della situazione, egli si sarebbe licenziato e trasferito altrove; ma la donna, dominata dalla gelosia, ne ha ignorato le ragioni, sbandierando a tutti il suo doloroso segreto.
Ora a Ciampa non resta che vendicare il tradimento palese, ammazzando moglie e amante, poiché un verbale "negativo" della polizia non può certo cancellare i sospetti e le chiacchiere della gente.
Poiché tutti in casa tentano di minimizzare il comportamento di Beatrice come un gesto di pazzia, Ciampa è folgorato da un'idea, cioè che la signora si finga veramente pazza così i sospetti che hanno provocato lo scandalo risulteranno dettati dalla follia, che può ora disarmare la sua mano.
Tenta di persuaderla dicendole che non ci vuol niente a far la pazza, poiché basta che la donna si metta a gridare in faccia a tutti la verità, e siccome nessuno le crederà, tutti la prenderanno per pazza.
Stimolata dalla paradossale provocazione di Ciampa che le chiede di farsi tre mesi di villeggiatura in una casa di salute, per distruggere i sospetti e restituirgli la dignità, Beatrice libera la corda pazza dandosi a incontrollate escandescenze e gridando in faccia all’uomo la verità della sua condizione di "becco", una verità non credibile, consentita solo ai pazzi.
La scena finale vede la madre, il fratello e il delegato che cercano di portar via Beatrice, che continua a gridare come se fosse impazzita davvero, mentre Ciampa _«si butta a sedere su una seggiola in mezzo alla scena, scoppiando in un'orribile risata, di rabbia, di selvaggio piacere e di disperazione a un tempo»._
 



*Persa posto la trama....perchè secondo me l'opera merita e poi è in tema con i nostro sito!!!!*​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Novembre 2008)

Da adolescente ho letto tutto Pirandello.
Pur descrivendo una società diversa dall'attuale e molto più legata all'immagine sociale o ..legata ad aspetti diversi dell'immagine sociale rispetto agli attuali ...descrive situazioni non molto diverse.


----------



## Old Confù (23 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Da adolescente ho letto tutto Pirandello.
> Pur descrivendo una società diversa dall'attuale e molto più legata all'immagine sociale o ..legata ad aspetti diversi dell'immagine sociale rispetto agli attuali ...descrive situazioni non molto diverse.


Eh si....
nel caso specifico, quanto è ancora vero... Sono sicura che molta gente perdonerebbe se la cosa rimanesse in una sorta di tacito accordo...

Più in generale, Pirandello si, descrive molto bene il peso dell'occhio sociale su ognuno di noi...parecchie opere sono dedicate a diverse categorie sociali...ognuna preso da un punta di vista esterno!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Novembre 2008)

Adoro Pirandello, tutto.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> A me di Pirandello piace molto _A birritta che ciancianeddi_!!!


 
adoro Pirandello... il racconto della giara è una cosa spettacolare, per esempio.. senza scomodare i capolavori.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Stanno pubblicando in edicola messe in scena dei drammi di Pirandello.
> Ora è uscito Vestire gli ignudi.
> Lo consiglio a tutti.


 
Grazie Persa! non lo sapevo ..mi fiondo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Stanno pubblicando in edicola messe in scena dei drammi di Pirandello.
> Ora è uscito Vestire gli ignudi.
> Lo consiglio a tutti.


di che tratta?? io non lo conosco...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Novembre 2008)

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vestire_gli_ignudi


bella pupazzotta leggi qua.

manco io conoscevo la trama.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vestire_gli_ignudi
> 
> 
> bella pupazzotta leggi qua.
> ...


grazie micetta


----------



## Bruja (24 Novembre 2008)

*Persa e tutte*

Credo sia una riedizione dvd di tutte le opere teatrale di Pirandello!
Le avevo giù acquistate quasi tutte nella prima edizione e consiglio particolarmente tutto il repertorio interpretato dalla mitica "compagnia dei giovani" con Valli, Falk, Albani, Cerusico etc oltre ad altre grandi compagnie come quelle di Alberto Lionello, Adriana Asti, Giulia Lazzarini, Bosetti.../ e troppi altri che non sto ad indicare per spazio... 
Grazie davvero per aver segnalato questa iniziativa tanto valida e non abbastanza pubblicizzata, neppure nella prima edizione. 
Una perla di questo autore, proprio pensando al nostro forum, é "L'amica delle mogli".
Bruja


----------

